# theCaptn's DNP/Glutathione review (with International Anabolics)



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2015)

Ive got a few weeks before my long esters kick in, so I thought Id test drive a few more International Anabolic products.


There?s been an increase in interest in DNP for fat loss recently, across the forums. Most people are scared shitless of it, and perhaps they should do as like slin, DNP can kill you.


If DNP is used responsibly then it is highly effective and relatively safe, albeit side effects are part and parcel. Tolerance needs to be initially assessed, thats why International Anabolic?s product, which is produced in 50mg caps are ideal for easing yourself into the drug and fine tuning your sweetspot.


Happy to be corrected here, but from my research DNP sides are related to dose and carb intake. The compound also builds up over continued dosage, so generally regular days off are recommended.


Over the next three weeks, I?ll be running the following protocol:


Days 1-3 100mg (split dosages) - this should allow me to assess initial tolerances
Days 4-6 200mg  
Day 7-8 Off


Day 9-14 200mg
Day 15-16 off


Day 17?22 300mg


In addition, I will be using IA?s injectable Glutathione to detox during my off days - IM injections 600ius each day off, with 1,200ius following the three weeks. Some of you guys might have heard of this stuff - it is a powerful anti-oxidant and detox agent - perfect for a DNP run.

Diet will remain carb cycling - generally low carbs, and I'll be dropping the weekly refeed.


Big thanks to XSbobber and the IA crew for the support and advices!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm at Day 5 so far, go a few observations to make:

Didn't notice much until day 2, some warm flushes during day, training noticeable increase in sweating.

Day 3 - sweating increasing during workout, maxing out lung capacity during cardio easier. Need the fan on at night to sleep.

With an increase in dosage, these sides have increased and I'm now breaking a sweat after eating. Fitbit is recording a hike in BP.

No real lethargy or increase in appetite but woke up with what I can describe as a low-level hangover. Didn't impact workout to much, other than maxing out breath easily with cardio. Had a mild headache in the afternoon.

Keeping my carbs low at this stage but my weight is up around 3lbs.

Another day of 200mg, then rest day. I'll increase carbs during these days - hopefully 'feel' something from the glutathione.


----------



## malk (Oct 1, 2015)

I bloated on dnp,felt pregnant lol.You will retain water so increase on scales is common...carbs arnt that important
they just get thrown off as heat when your atp shuts off..i could only hack it 5 days at a time but fat loss I found
noticeable a week or so after completion when you fill back out and dnp is out of your system.
Found training sucks on it!!! lots of people run t3 on it too to combat lethargy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2015)

malk said:


> I bloated on dnp,felt pregnant lol.You will retain water so increase on scales is common...carbs arnt that important
> they just get thrown off as heat when your atp shuts off..i could only hack it 5 days at a time but fat loss I found
> noticeable a week or so after completion when you fill back out and dnp is out of your system.
> Found training sucks on it!!! lots of people run t3 on it too to combat lethargy.



Thanks malk, I was concerned with the bloat - thought my var was actually dbol or something. What were you dosing at?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2015)

*theCaptn?s DNP/Glutathione review (with International Anabolics)*

Day 6 - had a good 9 hr sleep, woke up ok. Training and cardio went well, pissing with sweat and can feel core temperature has definitely increased. Still that breathlessness with intervals, so dropped it back to steady state with resistance.

Zero carbs today, felt some definitely cravings I starved off with natty PB.

Got another late afternoon headache. Pee is a little coloured so I'll up the water and see how things go - don't want to be dropping pain killers every day. 

2 days off from the DNP from tommorrow, will split the entire glutathione vial into 600iu PM shots.


----------



## malk (Oct 1, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Thanks malk, I was concerned with the bloat - thought my var was actually dbol or something. What were you dosing at?



I had 125mg caps and had 1 per day,2-300mg a day seems the norm for 2-3 weeks...I couldn't handle that...


----------



## malk (Oct 1, 2015)

heres some info ypou might want to read up on mate..
http://www.tdforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/2011-echos-guide-on-how-to-use-dnp-24-dinitrophenol/


----------



## mixedup (Oct 1, 2015)

pee will stay colored whole on I upped .5 gallons or more to usual intake stayed bright yellow


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 2, 2015)

malk said:


> heres some info ypou might want to read up on mate..
> http://www.tdforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/2011-echos-guide-on-how-to-use-dnp-24-dinitrophenol/



That's a good guide thanks mate.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2015)

mixedup said:


> pee will stay colored whole on I upped .5 gallons or more to usual intake stayed bright yellow



Not bright yet, just discoloured.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2015)

Day 7 - had a small issue with half a vial of reconstituted glutathione- the water had evaporated. When water was added, the glutathione didn't completely dissolved, so I binned it.

So, added 2ml of water to a fresh vial - this is a little on the low side, but it looked like I was going to have to pin the lot.

Had a little bit of trouble drawing with a 19" needle, but when swapped for a 25" it pinned ok in the delt.

A little pip injecting, and some soreness after but no real issues.

Carb loading day - plenty of heat and lethargy with the DNP still active.


----------



## malk (Oct 3, 2015)

7 days that's gone quick! you upping the dose or keeping it the same..


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2015)

200mg this week coming, 300mg the last week.
Feel like a bloated mess!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 3, 2015)

Stay strong Sally


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2015)

spinyvegeta said:


> Stay strong Sally



I'll try!

Some progress pics: starting to get some former shape back. Holding some water at present:


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 3, 2015)

Water bloat will stay until you quit using it


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2015)

spinyvegeta said:


> Water bloat will stay until you quit using it



Yeah thanks spiny. You have some experience?

With some thought I think 200mg more than enough. 

I'll start experimenting with my carbs instead.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 3, 2015)

The higher I went, the more carbs I used to feed the dnp


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2015)

So I had a couple of rough days with gastro. Have deferred any further DNP use until I feel back on track - won't be much training this week.
On the upside got a good idea where I'm at BF wise - totally depleted and minor dehydration- dropped about 10lbs out my arse. Not recommended.






Waist is coming in nicely. Getting good definition / vascularity in my quads. I'm guessing around 13-14%. My abs don't pop until around 11-12%.


----------

